# hpm 70 vs EP-630 ??



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 24, 2007)

guyz i got a pretty ok muzik fone (k550i that is) my first upgrade would be better earphones

which one shld i buy.......i must do sum research coz 1k-1.5k for me is certainly not easy !!

what abt HPM 75 ne idea abt its cost and performance ??

frm wht i hear is that creative EP 630 not good at high frequency ranges is it ??
also digit ppl used EP 630 for all their MP3 player review featured in this month magzine 

and i read that hpm 70 is one of the best in the industry in mobile-review site 

i want over all Good performance....good bass also good treble 
as i listen to both Rock and Trance


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 24, 2007)

I've HPM-70 for my W710i. Although the bass is excellent, the mids and highs (especially the highs) aren't very good. Infact even with the last two bars on the manual equaliser kept at full, the treble isn't enough. This affects the clarity of the sound and the music doesn't sound very clear or open. HPM-75 is an advanced version of HPM-70 with better sound quality. So if you can, get that one instead. I'm thinking of getting myself one too (cause my current headset connector has become loose and falls off) but i've no idea about the price. HPM-64 is also a good option and would be cheaper than the above mentioned two while offering similar performance. Only thing is that it lacks sound insulation.


----------



## assasin (Jun 24, 2007)

u can easily buy the HPM-70 for 600 bucks.i got one for my Nokia 5500.use only the ear phones,sound is gr8.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 24, 2007)

^^ Is it original or duplicate? Did you get it in the original package or separately? Btw you could've easily spent about 300 rupees more and got the EP-630 instead which i'm sure sound much better than HPM-70.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 24, 2007)

krazyfrog : really u sure ?? that ep 630 sound better thn hpm 70 

when i asked in a highly trustable shop abt hpm 70 the price was 1300 RS !!
frm to get it for 600 rs ?? 

ep 630 sounds cheaper option....but agian fast port to ep 630 compatible converter shld be 300 rs !!

so now me hv to look for hpm 75 price ?? if its not within 1.5k 
then it all boils down to hpm 70 or ep 630 for me


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jun 24, 2007)

Well I own EP-630 and it sounds great...The Bass and treble are almost perfect...mids might not be as good as highs and lows but overall you cant get better earphones than these for 1000 bucks...they are truly amazing..


----------



## assasin (Jun 25, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> ^^ Is it original or duplicate? Did you get it in the original package or separately? Btw you could've easily spent about 300 rupees more and got the EP-630 instead which i'm sure sound much better than HPM-70.


 
yeah its the original HPM-70.
i bought it from the gray market and the guy i got it from is reliable.
i tried to source the EP-630 but my vendor said it wud be difficult to get that one.newayzz i'm pretty satisfied with the sound quality.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 25, 2007)

no matter what, if u dun buy the SE headsets then u gotta spend abt 250 for the convertor (actually its a duplicate hpm70 of which u end up using only the bottom part).....


----------



## kalpik (Jun 25, 2007)

EP-630 wins hands down! Much better than HPM70..


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 25, 2007)

I have both of them and yes... EP-630 beats HPM70 hands down.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 25, 2007)

so EP 630 it is.........fine now all i need to find is one good fast port to 3.5mm converter...
an original frm sony would help...but lets see how things will go.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 25, 2007)

Is there any such converter available for SE phones? I know a few are available for Nokia phones but i've never seen ones for SE phones.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 25, 2007)

converters.....see this pics...its looks like hpm 70 earphone hav 3.5mm and then connected to fast port via a cable 

dupe hpm 70
*www.esato.com/board/ui/K8eQ6xZS48JMsd1abqmb.jpg
original hpm 70
*goomai.com/1/yej1/W8000.JPG

infra_red gave me these pics 

idea is to get duplicate HPM 70 cost 200 rs

with it u can get that fast port to 3.5mm
btw with the originals also u get one right


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 25, 2007)

I know you can connect it that way. But do you have any idea how long the cable will be when you connect EP-630 to it? Atleast 5 feet!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 25, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> I know you can connect it that way. But do you have any idea how long the cable will be when you connect EP-630 to it? Atleast 5 feet!



there's no other way round. u gotta tie it up and separate 3.5mm stereo pin convertors are not available for SE phones, at least here... yeah wid original too u do the same. btw, i didn't find any reduction quality if i use a duplicate one. serves the purpose. the thing thats crap in a dup one is the earbud set which he won't be using it anyways.

btw, the one mentioned as duplicate was actually an original type. this type was available in only few numbers wid early w800i (but not in india). then SE started making the one like in the second pic. so here in india if u see an hpm70 wid that kinda neck band it most probably is duplicate (of corz u'll easily kno by the price)

also buying original one doesn't make sense as u gotta pay 1300 bucks whether u use the earbuds or not!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 25, 2007)

yes right.......need to get duplicate and then the ep 630...

and wht abt hpm 75 ne body ne idea abt its price ??


----------



## assasin (Jun 25, 2007)

^^^  i've the original connector and i can sell it to u if u need it.its of no use to me as i dont hav a SE fone.
if u want i can post pics.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 26, 2007)

^^ i am very intrested...let me know but how ??? i am in b'lore !!

guyz but another problem 
now the cable lenght will double as he said 5 feet

now that means the signal will get weaker till it reaches the ear phone
what do u say abt this ??
so will thr be a loss in quality now ??

also power loss due to long cable length which means lower volume right ??
damn it.............

this sony ericsson sux why dont they allow us to use other earphones !!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 26, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> now that means the signal will get weaker till it reaches the ear phone
> what do u say abt this ??
> so will thr be a loss in quality now ??
> 
> ...



crap! it doesn't apply to cables like these! it happens wid cables involving high voltage and large dimensions. where did u read this thing from? dun worry abt it. nothing will happen


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 26, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> crap! it doesn't apply to cables like these! it happens wid cables involving high voltage and large dimensions. where did u read this thing from? dun worry abt it. nothing will happen



ok thanks that my was own theory.........lol
as u c when i connect my pendrive directly to USB port work fine

but when connected thru a long cable it does get detected but then aks for install drivers and windows installer pops up...why i dont know
i thought may be signal goes weak.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jun 26, 2007)

^^It does that because it doesnot recognize the device as the cable doesnot have the info feeded into it...if it had been an original cable that came with your pen drive then this problem wudnt have arisen...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 19, 2007)

update fellows !!!!! Hpm 70 Originals now Costs only 700 Rs So U can bargain to 600 Rs !!!

also the cable length when used with EP 630 is not that big its really ok !!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 19, 2007)

i bought HPM-70 in Jan 07 for Rs 700. the wire becomes 2 m+  long if any other earphone is used with it which is very combursom.

Anyone else using HPM 70? I lost mine 1 piece of "small ear" rubber coushin, anyone willng to trade?


----------



## eggman (Jul 19, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> i bought HPM-70 in Jan 07 for Rs 700. the wire becomes 2 m+  long if any other earphone is used with it which is very combursom.
> 
> Anyone else using HPM 70? I lost mine 1 piece of "small ear" rubber coushin, anyone willng to trade?


 Even I faced the same problem.........the rubber cusion is bound to get lost after 3-4 month of(exxcesive?) usage ......


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 19, 2007)

I want the prices for HPM-64 and HPM-75. Can anyone provide them?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 19, 2007)

the shop in which i asked today said no hpm 75 in india....hmm dont know what
hpm 82 is 1.5k !! 

hey i dont think the cable will be really that long !! i saw the hpm 70 man may be 1.5 m
wassup with hpm 64 ?? is that a great 1 too ??

hey krazy what's the diffrences between 75 and 70...do u think ne diffrecnes in there.....if so u can go for 75 then else there is always 82 or frm that time we are thinking.....EP 630 !

there are many fakes in the market...damn it........i hope this is not
anyway i asked it in a famous mobile shop


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 19, 2007)

I asked the price of HPM-85 in a shop and he told me 1.5k.
HPM-75 is an improved version of HPM-70 with better sound quality.
Btw Nokia BH-501 costs only 1.9k. It is a stereo wireless headphone with decent sound quality.
EP630 with HPM-70 cable would be around 4.5 feet long.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 19, 2007)

heyyy no i saw an what was supposed to be original HPM 70 in a good moblie shop.....and i could make out the cable length wont really be that horrible yaar

hpm 85 is headphones while 70 and 82 being earphones...so u say 85 is better..the headphones ??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 19, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> hpm 85 is headphones while 70 and 82 being earphones...so u say 85 is better..the headphones ??


these headphones won't give decent noise cancellation feature. for that you'll hafta buy high end headphones like those sold by bose. hpm70 plugs in deep into the ear and provides passive noise cancellation technology. everyone may not feel comfortable wid it. if comfort is ur first choice then headphones are recommended anyday. also they are less portable. its all upto the user which he'd like to haf.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks infra 

yeah me considering of hpm 70 as the shop is offering it for 700rs
only thing now is it original ?? ....hv the prices come down or something ??


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 19, 2007)

An HPM-70 cable with its headphones removed is 1.5 feet long and EP630 cable is atleast 3 feet long.
Btw i feel HPM-85 has the best sound quality of all SE headphones. Also they aren't very big, the speaker size is the same as the length of our ears. They used to show them in that se ad (i luv missing the last bus home or something like that the ad went).


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 19, 2007)

yeah that's alright but they dont give u noise isolation
listening to music when there is lot of back ground noise is dangerous 
that's yy me considering earphones like these hpm 70 and Ep 630s 

if i had money then i would hv got bose headphones with active noise isolation hv no doubts


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 20, 2007)

i seriously haf no idea if the price has come down. been too busy these dayz to bother abt these things. will try to get info abt it.....

also those of you who complain abt the cable length... i know its cumbersome and i was cursing SE for it sometime ago. but thinking abt it for sometime made me realise this thing. the bottom fast port connector also bundles a microphone which has to be near ur mouth. now they can't shorten this length for obvious reasons. think how many audio equipment manufacturers provide u headsets/earphones/earbuds/headphones wid microphone built in which are compatible wid cellphones??? NONE! so that much length is inevitable.

only if the 3rd party earbuds u buy employ substandard wires then the quality will deteriorate. but if thats substandard then why buy them? it defeats the whole purpose. what happens if companies like creative shorten the length of their products? then they will become limited to cellphone users only and hence restricting the market. so neither can SE do anything abt it nor will companies like creative wil do anything abt it. in the end we gotta live wid it!!!


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 20, 2007)

Sony has a smart solution for this wire problem. Their models like the MDR-EX71 have a two part cable (like HPM-70) with the original headphone cable being just as long as the cable length of HPM-70 speaker cable (about half a foot) plus there is an extra three feet long extension cable. So if you have a device like iPod with the 3.5mm connector built-in to it, then you can use the extension cable, or if you have a cell phone with 3.5mm slot built-in headset then you can just use the speaker wire without the extension. Some of these models are available in india.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 20, 2007)

^^^ cost matters, my friend


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 20, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^ cost matters, my friend


 i know it above his budget. I was just explaining the brilliant idea used by Sony. If only other manufacturers used it.


----------

